# Sexyloops



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

I was just given the URL for a flyfishing site by a friend who described it as "Flyfishing meets Monty Python". If you aren't famililiar with it you might want to check it out. But be prepared, It appears to be a bit more adult in language and outlook than 2Cool, however there is a lot of information there.

Here is the link: _Sexyloops_

:rybka:


----------

